# Bargain Book Finds: December 2011 (no self-promotion, please)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the November 2011 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's a great deal on a Nora Roberts novel, 'Unfinished Business': only $ 3.99.

Click on the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Unfinished-Business-ebook/dp/B005IGVS6Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322767597&sr=8-1


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

The Temporary Mrs. King (Harlequin Desire)
Author: Maureen Child
A hot romantic read for only $3.60


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

My Third-World Girlfriend by RJ Silver (author of The Princess and The Penis). I love his witty sense of humor.
$1.49

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SUBI6W


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

$1.99 Kindle for this special edition with bonus material (vs. $9.99 for the regular Kindle edition). The first of the Inspector Ian Rutledge mysteries, featuring a Scotland Yard detective who returns from WWI mentally traumatized.

This special edition with bonus material (the bonus material is an excerpt from the Jan. 2012 Rutledge release) is a pre-order and will be available on December 6th. I don't know how long the special edition will remain available. A sample is available from the regular $9.99 Kindle edition.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents. Underdead by Liz Jasper. Book 1 in the Underdead series.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

This highly enjoyable contemporary romance from Lisa Kleypas is on sale for $2.99 Kindle (normally $7.99).


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Jennifer Estep is a fantastic writer. Touch of Frost, the first book of her YA paranormal series, Mythos Academy, is on sale for today only at $2.99 as a B&N price match. I did also hear that the book would also be on sale at Amazon for 2 more days at $3.99 after today but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Devil's Bride, Regency romance by Stephanie Laurens, the first in her popular Cynster series - preorder with bonus material - $0.99. Just be careful to click on the pre-order as there is also a regular listing at $7.99.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo (Sep 1, 2011)

*The Brilliant Fall of Gianna Z.*


Winner of the 2010 E.B. White Read Aloud Award for Older Readers
Bank Street College of Education Best Books of 2009
IndieBound Fall 2009 Kids IndieNext List

*Only $1.99*


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

I finished this book a week ago and LOVED it. If you are a chick lit fan, this is one of chick lit's best. Talli Roland is an amazing writer, I've enjoyed all her books, but this one is by far my fave. Now on sale for 99 cents


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents. Fate's Monolith by Sky Purington. 1st book in the MacLomain series.


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

Greetings bargain-hunters!

Here is a brand new release by an author I really like, Gary Val Tenuta. It's an occult crime thriller, and it's only $3.99!



I've read it and it's a very cool story. Here's my blurb for it:

"*Ash: Return of the Beast* is a dark and compelling journey into the world of magick and the legacy of Aleister Crowley. Brilliantly conceived and executed - I couldn't put it down!" _- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands_

Cheers & happy reading always...

~Rai


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Another "Big Deal", bunches of books on sale for a few bucks. See the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=s9_hps_bw_feat?ie=UTF8&docId=1000705681&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=0D6TK6Z1M5C885B084KR&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1340282742&pf_rd_i=133141011


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$2.99 Blood of the Demon by Rosalie Lario. 1st book in the Demons of Infernum series.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Some Historical Romances on sale for 1.99.

Lorraine Heath 


Elizabeth Boyle


Suzanne Enoch


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Smokeless Fire by Samantha Young


Bought it for a dollar and spent all day reading it. YA fantasy (people call it Paranormal Romance, but there are no vampires/werewolves/whatever)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romances on sale

Gayle Callen - Never Dare a Duke
1.99


Kathryn Caskie - The Duke's Night of Sin
1.99


Sophie Jordan - Sins of a Wicked Duke
1.99


Elizabeth Hoyt - Wicked Intentions Highly recommend this one
1.99


Eloisa James - A Duke of her own
1.99


Julia London - The Christmas Secret
1.99


Tracy Anne Warren - At the Duke's Pleasure
1.99


Julia Quinn - The lost Duke of Wyndham
1.99


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

.99 cents.



I read this awhile back and enjoyed it.


----------



## DJRMel (Nov 7, 2011)

The 3rd book in Kate Atkinson's Jackson Brodie series, _When Will There Be Good News?_ dropped down to $1.99 today!


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've never seen a Ted Dekker book go on sale but here it is non-the-less. Book one of a trilogy that should be quite the ride. Don't know how long this sale is. Was $11.99 and now $2.99.

Warning: It is not for those who are close-minded.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Robin Hobb is an established fantasy novelist. I have read a number of her series and always get hopelessly hooked. I have not yet read this one.



Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Unearthly by Cynthia Hand is on sale for only 99 cents. This is a GREAT YA read!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

REBEL by Arlene Webb, *free *only *today and tomorrow *on Amazon.

Can an untamed lover distract from the desire to bring down the human race?

The unforgivable happens, and a mother's determination that her little ones blossom becomes an obsession. With a plan and the will, all Settia needs is the means. A lowly hero agrees to help. His price? A moment of fun in the dark. When tendrils tighten and he's smitten, he's ready to sacrifice his all to prolong their pleasure. Many sentient creatures lose their heads upon falling in love, yet Settia never expects the glorious aftermath to be quite so painful.

Rebel is a 10,500 word paranormal that's been labeled undefinable. Sweet romance, yet with adult innuendo.

*Hurry and get a copy!!!*


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

I have wanted to start this series, at $2.99, I now have a good reason to!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Under Witch Aura by Maria E. Schneider priced at $2.99 which is a steal. This book is the second one in her Moon Shadow series and it is awesome.

Wonderful wonderful read!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Some fantastic PNR bargains:

The Goblin King - Shona Husk - $1.99
 
Nightwalker - Jocelynn Drake - $0.99

All I Want for Christmas is a Vampire - Kerrelyn Sparks - $1.99

Silent Night, Haunted Night - Terri Garey - $1.99

Phoenix Rising - Tee Morris and Pip Ballantine - $0.99

Eternal Rider - Larissa Ione - $1.99

The Scent of Shadows - Vicki Pettersson - $.99

Raised by Wolves - Jennifer Lynn Barnes - $3.19


----------



## C.S. Einfeld (Dec 6, 2011)

There are a number of great books for kids in the Kindle Best Sellers TOP 100 in Children's Literature, for FREE, *right now*

Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/155189011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_5_last#1

Surely, something for everyone!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

The latest in one of my favorite series,
Daniel Silva's Portrait of a Spy is currently at $1.99.

Merry Christmas, all!

N


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

1.99 McDougall cookbook


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Delirium by Lauren Oliver is only $2.99! Great, great, great YA read.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

The Unidentified Redhead by Alice Clayton - $0.99. Price just dropped from $6.99. This book has gotten great reviews on the romance blogs.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Hermes the Olympian. $4.99 for Kindle.










I reviewed this book and loved it. Read my review on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Hermes-Olympian-Trismegistus-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006L34HEA/


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

I am sorry to be a tad unimaginative, but I think the freebie classics really are worth bagging, none more so than the Sherlock Holmes stories. They are so easy to read and are highly enjoyable, especially if you arrive there via any of the hundreds of films and / or TV series you may have seen first, and find that Watson isn't the bumbling shambler he is depicted as being in many of the films. Now I have seen this particular one priced on Kindle, but currently it is free, so worth bagging right now.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

jumbojohnny said:


> I am sorry to be a tad unimaginative, but I think the freebie classics really are worth bagging, none more so than the Sherlock Holmes stories. They are so easy to read and are highly enjoyable, especially if you arrive there via any of the hundreds of films and / or TV series you may have seen first, and find that Watson isn't the bumbling shambler he is depicted as being in many of the films. Now I have seen this particular one priced on Kindle, but currently it is free, so worth bagging right now.


I appreciate the heads up on classics!

As a kid, I read few and then in high school, for some reason my very progressive school required us to read very few of them as well, so I feel that I have missed out.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance. I liked it a lot when I read it a while back. 
$0.99


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just picked up this set of 4 for $1.99... but the first in the series (Moon Dance) is currently available for free.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Boone: A Biography, by Robert Morgan

$1.79

I grew up on Daniel Boone and Davy Crockett, so I'm looking forward to reading this!


----------

